
Dumping a PS4 Kernel in “Only” 6 Days - pjl
https://fail0verflow.com/blog/2017/ps4-crashdump-dump/
======
drewbug
Fantastic. Reminds me of
[https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/05/01/29/2017244/piezo-a...](https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/05/01/29/2017244/piezo-
acoustic-ipod-hack)

~~~
exelius
Holy cow, I forgot how toxic slashdot comments were... first non-modded
comment is like Xbox Live level racism.

------
khanan
While I understand this is impressive work, my understanding of the FreeBSD-
kernel on the PS4 is not enough to warrant some kind of understand -- Python,
however, is my forte, and oh my... I think he hacked Python too! :)

~~~
oneweekwonder
> Python, however, is my forte, and oh my... I think he hacked Python too!

I had to reread the article to see the decoder and decryptor and some other
snippets is python.

But what do you feel is a hack, the way he used the langauge, not pythonetic
enough, or something else?

